# Topics > Robotics > Amateur robotics, hobby robotics >  Quadruped robots from Justin Woodman

## Airicist

vimeo.com/user3505895

----------


## Airicist

Piloting the quadruped from a computer on the network
March 24, 2014




> A simple socket server runs on the quadruped while a client written in Processing allows the robot to be controlled from my desktop computer.

----------

